# (Solved) Kernel.dll errors and extras



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

I'm running win 98 SE 
Asus A7VL-LM motherboard
AMD duron 900mhz
2 x sdram (128 + 32)

I dont have sound nor does my display work.. I've installed direct X ver 9.

I've reformatted my computer too many times to count. I've downloaded Startup and this is the diagnosis. Sorry if I sound like I'm sending a telegram albeit... STOP! LOL

I have an exercise book full of what I have done to my computer.

I'm having registry problems as well.... and after it backs up.. I cant sign into Messenger ver 5 unless I re-install Internet Explorer ver 6.. and when I do... I get this error... UpdCrl... Add CRL failed =>0 x080090006

Diagnosis for StartUP

StartupList report, 12/22/02, 7:59:22 PM
StartupList version: 1.40.1
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\DW15.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ICQLITE\ICQLITE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\MSIMN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
ICQ Lite = C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce

ICQ Lite = C:\PROGRAM FILES\ICQLITE\ICQLITE.EXE -trayboot

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 22/12/2002, 18:13:26)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\VIAUDIO\VIAUDIO.COM
SET BLASTER=A220 I5 D0 P300

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 5,223 bytes
Report generated in 0.331 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only

If theres any other things you would like me to run and post... I'll gladly do it... I'm getting sick to death of having to reformat.. and loosing information as I dont have anything to back up most the things I want to keep.

Thank you for all the help


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Did you try the online scan I suggested? This is the link -

House Call

Also I dont see any antivirus installed so download the Free Edition of AVG Antivirus from Grisoft . Install and update the program.

Please do this -

Start->Run->msconfig [enter]

Click on the Startup tab and uncheck the following -

LoadQM = loadqm.exe 
ICQ Lite = C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize 
msnmsgr = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSN MESSENGER\MSNMSGR.EXE" /background 
ICQ Lite = C:\PROGRAM FILES\ICQLITE\ICQLITE.EXE -trayboot


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

Sorry about that..... yes I did run housecall.. and it says that there is no viruses on my computer.. 

thank you for the link.. I'll grab that right this minute


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Ok, you posted _I dont have sound nor does my display work.._. Did you re-install the video/sound drivers? If no, please do that, that should help.

As far as the DirectX problem(s) is/are concerned, I'd suggest you to re-install DirectX.

Plz explain this -

_I'm having registry problems as well.... and after it backs up.. I cant sign into Messenger ver 5 unless I re-install Internet Explorer ver 6.. and when I do... I get this error... UpdCrl... Add CRL failed =>0 x080090006_

What is the registry error? The exact error msg will help!

You cant sign into MSN Messenger unless you re-install IE? Try an IE repair -

Start->Settings->Control Panel->Add/Remove Programs->
Microsoft Internet Explorer->Add/Remove->Repair.

OR

Start->Run->msinfo32 [enter]

Click on Tools->Internet Explorer Repair Tool


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi again.. 

after reinstalling direct x ver 9 again last night.. I couldnt get back online.. I had numerous errors

First of all .. I had the computer saying windows protection error and to restart.. then it did the whole himem.sys file is missing etc...I turned off the computer completely and then turned it back on.. and it showed my desktop ok till I tried to reinstall IE ver6.. and it said that 

the IE6setup.exe file is linked to missing export KERNEL32.DLL: GetVolumeInformationA.

this message then appeared when I tried to set up or install any programs.. then I had an X in a circle error with the message A device attached to the system is not functioning properly when I tried to open any applications eg.. ICQ 

I then tried CRT ALT DEL and shut down the computer.. then restarted.. then it ran registry checker over and over again.. but wouldnt go no where... I just had to click enter to restart it each time.

I thought it may have been my Ram stick so I took my 128 PC133 dram out and put in my 64 stick. In setup when it was configurating my system... as it was going thru before it loaded up windows.. I got the following error:

An error occurred loading C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstime/dll the file may not be installed or has been corrupted.

then I received the RUNDLL errors @ KERNEL.DLL

I havent been able to install the anti virus AVG like you suggested.. I have met with the following error... 

SETUP caused a general protection fault
in module MMSYSTEM.DLL at 000a:00000032.
Registers:
EAX=25470000 CS=2547 EIP=00000032 EFLGS=00000246
EBX=81dad3be SS=36a7 ESP=0000d3bc EBP=8064d3ca
ECX=0000258f DS=258f ESI=00000000 FS=0000
EDX=01472547 ES=36a7 EDI=0000360e GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
ff 1e f8 00 8b 46 f8 8b 56 fc c4 5e 08 26 89 07 
Stack dump:
360f360f 360e0000 0041360f d3e60046 36ef2021 d3da0004 000036a7 00002547 259f360e 17df0327 d3fa013f 00000114 00c80000 360e360f 01471841 d40e360f

I have unchecked the items in start up as you suggested.

I have tried reinstalling my audio and display drivers but it says that its enabled but inactive due to an unknown problem.. I have tried updating it as well.

this error here... its in a prompt box and thats all that it says.. UpdCrl... Add CRL failed =>0 x080090006 while I'm installing IE6.

I also done Internet Repair Tool as you suggested and me with the following statement.. it told me to run set up again so I did.

after rebooting as it suggests... and windows98 setup began .. I received the following errors.... 

RUNDLL32 caused an invalid page fault module KERNEL32.DLL @ 0167:bff9fff

mstime.dll file fault again.

RUNDLL32 caused an invalid page fault module KERNEL32.DLL @ 0167:bff7a792.

I'm not sure what I was trying to do when this message came up... 

ISINST51 caused a segment not present fault
in module _INS5177._MP at 0025:00000084.
Registers:
EAX=00006137 CS=2327 EIP=00000084 EFLGS=00000202
EBX=00000004 SS=618f ESP=0000b5ec EBP=0000b676
ECX=00006137 DS=618f ESI=00030000 FS=0000
EDX=811d6137 ES=6137 EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
9a 9c 08 c7 4d 8d 86 7a ff 16 50 1e 68 88 1a 9a 
Stack dump:
d82a0000 0000b60c 00000001 00000001 00000118 00002797 279700ff b6180025 b60cb616 00012326 01182327 492eb62c 27972797 015f0025 011e2797 b642000c


Yes.. for some reason I cant sign into Messenger ver 5 unless I have IE6...if I dont.. I get a messages saying that my account does not exist of the internet is not working... I cant sign anyone in.. because I ask my friend to sign me in on her computer and she can but I cant sign her in on my computer either. But as soon as I re-install IE6.. it signs in perfectly! 

When my registry backs up... ie..when it runs registry checker during boot up.. my system reverts back to IE5. 

Can you also show me how to back it up at its current state or is that not possible as it may contain the fault that windows doesnt want staying in the system?

Thank you for all this... I'm sorry for being such a pain and creating a headache... heres a bit of trivia.. I called Microsoft for help and the tech I talked to ..( we have to pay before we can talk to a tech) said .. I'm going to reimburse you your money because I cant help you!!!! 

Thanks again

Little me  

PS I was vague about the registry error.. sorry.. I meant that it runs registry checker over and over again.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I know you've done this a lot of times, but I want you to re-install Windows over the current instalallation. Try that. That should replace any corrupt system files.

There is also an option System File Checker(SFC). But re-install Windows, that should getrid of DirectX 9 too 

As far as the errors are concered, check these links -

Rundll32 Errors

Rundll Errors

Kernel32.dll Errors

To take the backup of your current registry try this -

Start->Run->regedit [enter]

Click on Registry->Export Registry File. Enter any name...click on Save!

IMHO, re-install Windows over the current installation


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH.... 

I did as you suggested and re-installed win98!! no errors as yet... AND i have sound... but my display is still not working and when I run dxdiag... in the display part it says

The file s3_8nb.drv is uncertified, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs. You may be able to get a certified driver from the manufacturer of the hardware device.

I have gone to the S3 incorporated site to try and look for answers but to no avail! I have no idea what it means or what I'm supposed to do.

I'm also currently re-installing direct X version 9.

I've also taken a back up of my registry... how do I use it? LOL

like next time I just click on that if it reverts back to a registry with no drivers?

Thank you again


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Good! You're welcome!

If you've the video card drivers, re-install the drivers, that should help. If you dont have the drivers then post back with the model # of the S3 video card and we'll help better?

_ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun_ -

will automatically take a backup of your registry whenever windows starts. So there'll be backups already.

To use the registry backup you've created all you've to do is double-click the file and merge with the registry(scanreg is the better option though)


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Littleme:_
> *
> after reinstalling direct x ver 9 again last night.. I couldnt get back online.. I had numerous errors*


I wouldnt re-install DirectX ver 9 as of now. If you dont play a lot of games...I would suggest you to install _only_ DirectX 8 or 8.1. You can install ver 9 later.


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

Joy Joy Joy! I have all the displays AND audio  Thank you ver much for all your help in that department PVC9... everyone else just told me to go to Microsoft help page... 

I now just have a Question to ask you.... I have a ram stick that I don't know if its faulty or not... I took it back to the store and they put it in their computer and said it was OK... but I have found that when I use it and leave my computer on with just the screen off at nights .... (apparently I heard it somewhere that its better to leave your computer on rather than turn it off and on all the time).... well when I turn the screen on in the morning.. I have the blue screen .. then when I reboot ....it does that registry thing and restarts over and over again.... so I take it out and put my 64 ram stick back in and VOILA.. it works.... and I import the registry that you showed me how to save and I have everything again..... 

ok Wheres the Question.. you are thinking! Well I was wondering if the Ram was faulty.. would it not function as well as it should when its hot or when it has been in a machine thats been left on overnight?

Thank you .. sorry for bothering you so much.... 

theres so much to learn and the more I learn.. the less I know! lol


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thats good!

Np, ask any number of questions 

As far as the RAM is concerned, download Doc Memory from here

Install and run the program. Doc Memory will tell you if the RAM is faulty.

And regarding turning on/off the computer, I dont think there would be any problems if you shutdown/restart the computer frequently...my computer is shutdown for 5-10 minutes every 3-4 hours. I havent experienced any problems yet. I might be wrong though! 

Try Doc Memory and post back!


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

MERRY CHRISTMAS  

I ran that program like you said. and here is the result


CST DocMemory RAM Diagnostic Test Report V2.0
---------------------------------------------

CPU Types : AMD, 686
RAM SIZE : 128MB


Base Memory Test : Loop # 1
* Walk Address '0'..................... FAIL
 Addr_Err_Bits: 01FFFFC4


Ext. Memory Test : Loop # 1
* Walk Address '0'..................... FAIL
 Addr_Err_Bits: 01FFFFC4


Ext. Memory Test : Loop # 1
* MATS+................................ FAIL
 Addr 6M), Exp.: 55AA55AA, Act.: 55AA Act.: FFFFFFFD


Eest : Loop # 1
* March B.............................. FAIL
 Addr 6M), Exp.: 33CC33CC, Act.: 33CC33DC


Ext. Memory Test : Loop # 1
* March C-............................. FAIL
 Addr112M), Exp.: 66996699, Act.: FFFFFFFF


Ext. Memory Test : Loop # 1
* Checkerboard......................... FAIL
 Addr 6M), Exp.: 33CC33CC, Act.: 33CC33DC


Ext. Memory Test : Loop # 1
* Burst................................ FAIL
 Addr 7M), Exp.: FFFFFFFF, Act.: FFFFFFFD


Ext. Memory Test : Loop # 1
* Moving Inversion..................... FAIL
 Addr 7M), Exp.: 33CC33CC, Act.: 33CC33DC


Total Test Loop : 1
Total Passed : 0
Total Failed : 1
Test Date : Thu Dec 26 10:30:05 2002
ÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿ


it looks all bad 


Have a wonderful day!!!

thank you


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You're most welcome.

Thx and same to you!

Yes, looks like you've a faulty RAM! Replace it and see if things work well.

You too have a good day!


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

I just brought it 3 weeks ago.. and the computer shop put it in their computer and says that its not faulty! they wont replace it...


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Even though the RAM chip is new there are chances that its faulty. If I'm not wrong the registry errors that you see are due to the faulty RAM.

You posted you've another 64 MB RAM chip, run the same Doc Memory program with only the 64 MB chip installed. See if any errors are found.

The 128 MB RAM chip has to be a faulty one...


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi there..... 

Get this! I decided to check out the website for the ram stick I have... and its not compatible with my motherboard!!! 

Then I called a computer shop and they told me that I can use an 8 chip 128 OR a double sided 256!!

I have a Spectek... 128ram with serial number P16M644YAD and its a 4 chip!

The things you come across...... 

Have a Happy New Year PVC!!! take care

Littleme


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Glad its solved! Thx and same to you and yours!

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------



## Littleme (Dec 22, 2002)

Just writing to say thanks for everything... I have kept all the software that you suggested for me to download.

I have since bought a double sided 256 Ram stick.

with my fingers crossed I'm hoping that it'll go well!


Well thanks again and I'm glad I stumbled upon this page!

cheers
Littleme


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

You're most welcome! 

Thats good, if you've any problems later...post back and I'll be more than glad to help out!

Have a good day!


----------

